# Manhattan, NY, NY.



## Carpe DM (May 25, 2004)

I'll be moving to New York this August.  Manhattan more precisely.  I'm looking for a good group to join.  If need be, I can gamemaster / start one, but I'd love to play for once.  Preferred system would be 3.5.

Let me know if you have a good group going that could make room for an experienced player.  Feel free to email me at jatfairfield@yahoo.com as well.

best,

Carpe


----------



## drunkmoogle (May 28, 2004)

I know this was posted in your February thread, but:

http://dnd.meetup.com/

Look for New York. Last [this] month, we had 12 players!

To answer your question: currently my group is four players, with a fifth one coming in soon. Between now and then, someone may leave, though unlikely.

Oh, and your topic was the one that got me out of lurker mode. Thanks.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 28, 2004)

Well, starting next week, for at least a few weeks unless i get work driving, i belive i can play 

Carpe, just come hang out with us, you'll make lots of friends.


----------



## Carpe DM (May 28, 2004)

Sounds good, and certainly will do.   We'll be moving in July, and I'll be in NYC full time as of August 1.  If anyone wants to email me about potential hooks, etc., I'd be happy to think about how a character might fit into a setting ahead of time.

best,

Carpe


----------



## Carpe DM (Jun 2, 2004)

*bump*

Two months until we get to Manhattan (well, month and a half).  I'm working on some fun stuff.  My ongoing gameworld is getting a facelift (I'm learning to use mapping programs finally, natch), and the newest campaign setting in that world is getting some playtesting.  The latest campaign is a Norse-derivative.  

best,

Carpe


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 2, 2004)

Your best bet Carpe, is to just wait till your settled to find a group to game with.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Jun 2, 2004)

My Arcana Unearthed campaign is a bit full at the moment, but keep in touch with me, should something change.

Ian


----------

